# Why are Betta so addictive??



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

So i went to Petsmart to look around at bowls and ended up with yet another fish. Heres my newest, Blanket.












And better pictures of Apollo, Aphrodite, Athena and Brutus -- in that order


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, nice yellow veiltail! Wow, where do you find room for all these bettas? If only I had that kind of room, oh well..:-(


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Scienceluvr8 said:


> Wow, nice yellow veiltail! Wow, where do you find room for all these bettas? If only I had that kind of room, oh well..:-(


haha i've got 2 on my computer desk on either side of my monitor. 2 on an end table next to my bed. 2 on stools and 2 on a dresser that i pulled out of my closet cause i was running out of room. I literally have no more room now. I want to get a long table and line them along my wall cause then i'll have more room, but i gotta save for that.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

his color is gorgeous!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice yellow veiltail and great pics of the others!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! A yellow VT! He is beautiful! 

I LOVE Brutus! My next one will be a crowntail.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You got some really beautiful fish! I love the yellow vt!


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

I am so jealous when it comes to your yellow Betta! I have been looking for a yellow male for months and can't find them anywhere T_T

And lol about the room problem. I have a tank in my living room on the etertainment center and one hanging out in my foyer(29 gallon with tis own stand).

I have a small 5 gallon in my room and I want to buy another for my room...I will only buy it if I find a yellow male though (yellow is my fav color).

congrats on your tanks! how is the electric bill with heating all that water? haha.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very very pretty fish. I love the yellow one.


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahw, he's such an awesome color!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i like all you fish dude i would cut out a place in the wall


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

In my room i have two 1/2 gallons ( one for cosmo and one for my hermit crab) on my dresser, and a 1 gallon for leo on my dresser too. And on top of stacking bins i have Squirt in his 2 1/2 gallon, and next to my tv i have gurgle in his 1 gallon. My mom gets mad at me cause "its a fire hazzard!" Ugh! hahah. 
BTW I LOVE YOUR YELLOW VEILTAIL HE IS SOOOO ADORABLE!! yellows my fav color! hehehehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish tanks are a fire hazard??


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

well all the wires that i have to plug in and such.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

oh, ok. lol


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Only 2 of mine have heaters and one has a light. I did get a power strip so I can plug more stuff in. lol


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful! Absolutely beatiful! 
I love LOVE your yellow betta! I either want a deep, pure red VT or pure yellow VT. I'm a jealous person ;] Very good find.

Btw are bowls hard to clean?


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i might get that.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Starbright said:


> Beautiful! Absolutely beatiful!
> I love LOVE your yellow betta! I either want a deep, pure red VT or pure yellow VT. I'm a jealous person ;] Very good find.
> 
> Btw are bowls hard to clean?


haha thanks  Im pretty fond of my fishies too.

That bowls are pretty easy to clean. i normally just rinse them out with hot water.


----------

